# Stumpnocker Project



## cpauly33 (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

Those Stump Knockers are tuff boats. As far as painting (interior) I have success with a two part epoxy, water based from Sherwin Williams call "Tile Clad".


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

You will need a short shaft motor for that boat, Typically called a 15".

As far as repairing gelcoat, they make kits that are sold at most boat stores like west marine.


----------

